# le turf



## Thomas1

Il est allé ___ turf à Paris pour la première fois, a parié tout ce qu’il avait sur lui sur un cheval et il a gagné 20 000 €.

  Questions :
  Quelle préposition dois-je utiliser dans le blanc ? (Je ne crois pas que au marche, car je l’ai vérifié sur Google et obtenu un résultat. Ou, peut-être, doit-on dire il est allé regarder le turf ?)
  Quel mot marche mieux dans ce contexte : parier ou miser ?
  Est-ce que la préposition « sur » est bien employée ? Je veux dire tout l’argent qu’il avait dans ses poches à ce moment-là. 



  Merci d’avance,
  T.


----------



## Tazzler

C'est pourquoi on utilise _courses_ plus souvent, peut-être? C'est possible que ça explique le nombre de résultats obtenus. Et je crois qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec cet usage de _sur_. C'est ce que donnent les dictionnaires, de toute façon. D'après j'ai tiré de mes consultations, je dirais que l'on utiliserait _miser_. Mais attends la confirmation des francophones.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il y a beaucoup de résultats pour "au turf" sur Google...

Le mot est un peu réservé aux spécialistes du pari sur les courses de chevaux, je ne crois pas qu'il soit encore couramment utilisé pour "champ de courses". (et si tu n'avais pas mentionné les chevaux, j'aurais cru qu'il s'agissait d'argot et qu'il était allé travailler à Paris ).

"Parier sur", "miser sur" sont corrects, mais ce qui heurte un francophone dans ta phrase c'est la répétition de "sur". "A parié tout ce qu'il avait sur un cheval" est suffisant pour la compréhension.


----------



## Chimel

Punky Zoé said:


> "Parier sur", "miser sur" sont corrects, mais ce qui heurte un francophone dans ta phrase c'est la répétition de "sur". "A parié tout ce qu'il avait sur un cheval" est suffisant pour la compréhension.


Oui, mais tout ce qu'il avait sur lui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose que tout ce qu'il avait. De plus, ce qui me gêne surtout, c'est que "sur un cheval" soit placé trop loin du verbe (même dans ta proposition, cela devient à l'oreille "ce qu'il avait sur un cheval").

C'est pourquoi je proposerais:
Il a misé sur un cheval tout ce qu'il avait sur lui.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Pourrait-on remplacer 'sur' avec, euh effectivement...'avec' ?

...tout ce qu'il avait avec lui...


----------



## Chimel

Pour de l'argent, on dit typiquement "sur": je n'ai pas d'argent sur moi.

Dès lors:
- il a misé tout ce qu'il avait sur lui: on comprend que ça ne peut être que de l'argent
- il a misé tout ce qu'il avait avec lui: on pourrait croire qu'il a aussi misé sa montre, des bijoux... par exemple


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ah, merci beaucoup, j'ai ignoré cette nuance.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

et pourquoi pas... _tout ce qu'il avait dans les/ses poches_?

Je n'aurais pas compris _turf _non plus, sans contexte. Pour moi turf est un mot anglais qui veut dire _pelouse/gazon_.

À part _champ de courses_, il y aurait _hippodrome_.  


> Piste et aménagements destinés aux courses de chevaux ou au sport hippique.


----------



## snarkhunter

Ce n'est sans doute qu'un détail sans beaucoup d'importance, mais...

J'aurais utilisé "parié" ou "placé" (voire même "joué") plutôt que "misé" : pour moi, ce dernier verbe appartient davantage au vocabulaire du casino, et je ne dirais certainement pas que j'ai _misé de l'argent sur un cheval_...


----------



## Xence

Chimel said:


> C'est pourquoi je proposerais:
> Il a misé sur un cheval tout ce qu'il avait sur lui.


Mais là aussi, il y a le risque de rapporter le pronom "lui" au cheval, bien que ça puisse paraître un peu tiré par les cheveux (et non par les chevaux ). 

Alors, une autre suggestion:
Tout ce qu'il avait sur lui, il l'a misé sur un cheval.


***




			
				snarkhunter said:
			
		

> J'aurais utilisé "parié" ou "placé" (voire même "joué") plutôt que "misé" : pour moi, ce dernier verbe appartient davantage au vocabulaire du casino, et je ne dirais certainement pas que j'ai _misé de l'argent sur un cheval_...


Sur la distinction _parier/miser_, on peut revenir à ce fil.


----------



## Nicomon

snarkhunter said:


> J'aurais utilisé "parié" ou "placé" (voire même "joué") plutôt que "misé" : pour moi, ce dernier verbe appartient davantage au vocabulaire du casino, et je ne dirais certainement pas que j'ai _misé de l'argent sur un cheval_...


 Mais que penses-tu des expressions figurées : _tout miser sur le même cheval / miser sur le bon (ou le mauvais) cheval? _

Cela dit, je partage un peu ton avis, car je dirais sans doute à la québécoise : _*gagé...*_ qui est surtout synonyme de _*parier*_


> Soutenu] ou [Québec] [Familier] Engager (qqch.) dans un pari. Gager vingt dollars que le maire sera là.
> [Absolument] Miser, parier. Gager sur le favori, à la troisième course.   Source : Antidote





> _Le nom gageure (dont la prononciation rime avec je jure) et le verbe correspondant gager sont encore bien vivants en français québécois en parlant d'un pari ou de l'action de parier, alors qu'ils sont aujourd'hui sortis de l'usage courant ailleurs dans la francophonie, ayant été évincés par pari et parier._ Source : *BDL *- *Gageure et pari*


----------



## Thomas1

Merci pour des réponses très intéressantes et utiles ! 

Je pense utiliser la proposition de Xence.

Il est allé _au turf_ à Paris ; tout ce qu'il avait dans les poches, il l'a prié sur un cheval et gagné 20 000 €.



Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de résultats pour "au turf" sur Google...


 Quand je le vérifiais, j'ai tapé "allé au turf" et obtenu un résultat. Aujourd'hui, j'en ai obtenu 8 et j'ai appris que "aller au turf" est français. Qui sait, avec de tels résultats chaque jour, peut-être gagnerai-je un petit somme sur les chasses de chevaux.  Mais blagues à part, je tends néanmoins vers ta proposition "les courses de chevaux" ou "l'hippodrome" comme le suggère Nico (au moins que le clin d'oeil veuille dire : ne l'emploie pas sauf si de manière ironique ou humoristique ?).Quelle est meilleure ?
Il est allé aux courses de chevaux à Paris...
ou
Il est allé à l'hippodrome à Paris...


----------



## Nicomon

Thomas1 said:


> Quelle est meilleure ?
> Il est allé aux courses de chevaux à Paris...
> ou
> Il est allé à l'hippodrome à Paris...


  À mon avis, les deux conviennent. Cela dépend si tu veux attirer l'attention sur les courses ou sur l'emplacement.  

J'ai en fait suggéré _hippodrome_ pour remplacer _turf_ ou _champ de course_, en tenant compte de cette définition de turf :


> [Vieux] Terrain où se tiennent les courses de chevaux.


 
Dans ce cas, je dirais l'hippodrome *de* Paris.


----------



## FanduCanadien

Parfois dans les hippodromes, par exemple à Toronto, il peut y avoir jusqu'à trois piste de course. Une piste intérieure en "gravelle" pour les couses sous harnais, une au milieu en "dirt", qui est la plus commune, et une à l'extérieur en "turf", les deux dernières pour les couses "montées".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> Dans ce cas, je dirais l'hippodrome *de* Paris.


Dans le langage courant on parle "de courses de chevaux" voire de "courses" tout court (aller aux courses).
Sinon il vaut mieux dire "il est allé à l'hippodrome *à *Paris" parce qu'il y en a plusieurs.


----------



## curmad

Thomas1 said:


> Merci pour des réponses très intéressantes et utiles !
> 
> Je pense utiliser la proposition de Xence.
> 
> Il est allé _au turf_ à Paris ; tout ce qu'il avait dans les poches, il l'a prié sur un cheval et gagné 20 000 €.
> 
> Quand je le vérifiais, j'ai tapé "allé au turf" et obtenu un résultat. Aujourd'hui, j'en ai obtenu 8 et j'ai appris que "aller au turf" est français. Qui sait, avec de tels résultats chaque jour, peut-être gagnerai-je un petit somme sur les chasses de chevaux.  Mais blagues à part, je tends néanmoins vers ta proposition "les courses de chevaux" ou "l'hippodrome" comme le suggère Nico (au moins que le clin d'oeil veuille dire : ne l'emploie pas sauf si de manière ironique ou humoristique ?).Quelle est meilleure ?
> Il est allé aux courses de chevaux à Paris...
> ou
> Il est allé à l'hippodrome à Paris...


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Dans le langage courant on parle "de courses de chevaux" voire de "courses" tout court (aller aux courses).
> Sinon il vaut mieux dire "il est allé à l'hippodrome *à *Paris" parce qu'il y en a plusieurs.


 
Salut Pounquie.   Mon erreur, alors. J'ai compris que le _turf_ était le terrain.  Par contre « _aller à l'hippodrome *à* Paris_ » (ou ailleurs) sonne drôle à mon oreille.  

Je dirais par exemple : _il est allé aux courses (de chevaux) à l'hippodrome de xx ville. _


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> Mon erreur, alors. J'ai compris que le _turf_ était le terrain.


Bonjour Nico 
À l'origine, oui, c'était un terme utilisé pour l'hippodrome (terme emprunté à l'anglais), mais je ne crois pas qu'aujourd'hui ce soit encore très utilisé. Turf recouvre plutôt les courses de chevaux ouvertes aux paris (à Paris , mais pas seulement...).

Il existe d'ailleurs un journal spécialisé très ancien qui s'appelle "Paris-Turf" et beaucoup de sites internet reprennent ce terme.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Punky, c'est clair. 

Il se peut que je me trompe, mais à ma connaissance, "turf" ne se dit pas à Montréal dans les sens de _course de chevaux_.  Je n'aurais pas compris, hors contexte. 

Comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut, j'associe "turf" (que je prononce à l'anglaise) à pelouse/terrain de golf.


----------



## Thomas1

Nicomon said:


> [...] j'associe "turf" (que je prononce à l'anglaise) à pelouse/terrain de golf.


À vrai dire moi aussi, mais avec la signification suivante : le terrain qui appartient à quelqu'un où le domaine de l'influence d'une personne.


----------

